

Show HN: Customer support/issue-tracker application, control via email/web/CLI - alance
http://alouy.com

======
alance
Just released a spin-off of an open source project that I've contributed to
for a few years. Still scratching my head trying to get some traffic. Create
and manage issues/tickets via email, web, CLI or API. Very mature web
interface. Very customizable. Any questions, fire away.

------
alance
Intro to the features:

<http://alouy.com/blog/introduction.html>

Demo, user/pass: ned

<http://baby.alouy.net>

